# Mark from Lancaster



## Coffedrinker

Morning all,

I thought I should post something after lurking here a while! After years of using a cafetière at home and nipping in to Costa during lunch breaks, the opening of the Music Room in Lancaster has introduced me to a new level of coffee pleasure. So now I have a Cherub (of course, after reading the many posts on this forum!) and at present I'm still using my old Ascaso grinder. Atkinsons in Lancaster has also recently opened the Hall (equipped with an amazing retro looking espresso machine) and we stopped by recently on a "cake stop" mid bike ride. They produced a spectacular flat white, which has led me to thinking that although my efforts at home are really very good, my grinder probably isn't allowing the Cherub to get the most out of the beans (currently High Roast New Guinea). So now after an SJ or something similar. Anyway, that's it for now. Congratulations on the "grind off" by the way, which looked great fun!

Mark


----------



## coffeechap

welcome mark, the retro machine they have is a faema president two group lever which is beauoooooootiful and produces amazing coffee. You wont go far wrong pairing the cherub to a mazzer and if you check out the for sale thread the one dennis has is an exceptional example..


----------



## Glenn

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK Mark

You're lucky to have Ian and his team (Atkinsons / Music Room et al) who produce some amazing coffee, both as roasted and brewed

What bike do you ride?


----------



## Coffedrinker

I'm a bit of a bike nut I'm afraid to say! Current line up:

Two Paul Hewitt steel road bikes, one self build alu "shopping bike" and a Planet X carbon, which recently got me round the Fred Whitton!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 4085

How come there are so many bike nuts on this forum who do not want a Chris King tamper......LOL


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi there from Lancaster also! Welcome to the forum, am in the hall most days for my coffee break


----------



## Coffedrinker

Mrboots2u said:


> am in the hall most days for my coffee break


Lucky chap! I get there at weekends if I'm lucky...

Good to see another Lancastrian on the forum.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Perhaps ill bump into you one Saturday lunchtime , I have just got a second hand commercial grinder at mine . Wen I gt used to it and upgrade my machine ( looking into a lever ) . Then you will be more than welcome to have a butchers . Currently dialling in the Santa Monica from Atkinsons .


----------



## Charliej

Welcome Mark from sunny Chorley, there seems to be an ever growing number of us in the North West at the moment, maybe we should try and have some kind of event up here as well. If we did maybe Atkinson's would host it? I don't know anyone there well enough to ask them so maybe one of you locals could look into it?

I was in the Hall yesterday afternoon after a quick visit to the shop to get some decent loose leaf tea for Mandy, also ended up with a bag of the Mocha Ilbu for myself lol, got way too much coffee atm. I thought the flat white I had from the Faema and Robur-E combo was amazing, and the piece of cappuccino slice I had certainly hit the spot.

Charlie


----------



## Coffedrinker

Charliej said:


> Welcome Mark from sunny Chorley, there seems to be an ever growing number of us in the North West at the moment, maybe we should try and have some kind of event up here as well. If we did maybe Atkinson's would host it? I don't know anyone there well enough to ask them so maybe one of you locals could look into it?
> 
> I was in the Hall yesterday afternoon after a quick visit to the shop to get some decent loose leaf tea for Mandy, also ended up with a bag of the Mocha Ilbu for myself lol, got way too much coffee atm. I thought the flat white I had from the Faema and Robur-E combo was amazing, and the piece of cappuccino slice I had certainly hit the spot.
> 
> Charlie


Hi Charlie

Atkinsons do this academy training ("SNIFF, SLURP & SPIT - FURTHER ADVENTURES IN THE ART OF COFFEE TASTING") for a minimum of 8 which sounds fun. Would you be interested, if we could get enough folks together?

Mark


----------



## Coffedrinker

Mrboots2u said:


> Perhaps ill bump into you one Saturday lunchtime , I have just got a second hand commercial grinder at mine . Wen I gt used to it and upgrade my machine ( looking into a lever ) . Then you will be more than welcome to have a butchers . Currently dialling in the Santa Monica from Atkinsons .


Sounds good, thanks. How's the dialling in going - I find this challenging with the Ascaso and am hoping it'll be easier once the SJ arrives?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi yeah the coffee training sounds good, I'd be up for that . Should be a joy with the cherub , and you will notice a massive difference I think . Me ? Getting the volume and the timing roughly right , the temp surfing with the silvia is a pain, hence looking to upgrade next week . Am very happy with the grinder though, I just don't have a to of experience so a steep learning cure for me , with fresh beans buying different ones and seeing which flavours I like etc.


----------



## Charliej

Coffedrinker said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> Atkinsons do this academy training ("SNIFF, SLURP & SPIT - FURTHER ADVENTURES IN THE ART OF COFFEE TASTING") for a minimum of 8 which sounds fun. Would you be interested, if we could get enough folks together?
> 
> Mark


Hi Mark , yeah I'd certainly be interested in something like that, I'm pretty sure there are quite a few of us in easy reach of Lancaster.


----------



## oop north

Coffedrinker said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> Atkinsons do this academy training ("SNIFF, SLURP & SPIT - FURTHER ADVENTURES IN THE ART OF COFFEE TASTING") for a minimum of 8 which sounds fun. Would you be interested, if we could get enough folks together?
> 
> Mark


I'd be interested in this and I have a friend in Manchester who might be interested too


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Coffedrinker said:


> Atkinsons do this academy training ("SNIFF, SLURP & SPIT - FURTHER ADVENTURES IN THE ART OF COFFEE TASTING") for a minimum of 8 which sounds fun. Would you be interested, if we could get enough folks together?


Yep, would definitely be up that - went to a cupping evening last week in Truro - great fun. Just need to perfect my slurp - wasn't a patch on the guy from Origin coffee. If we are looking for a minimum of eight am happy to liaise with Atkinsons about date/time etc. Suggest we start a list - just cut and paste into the following if you are up for it - even mad for it.









Systemic Kid

Mrs Systemic Kid


----------



## Mrboots2u

Systemic Kid

Mrs Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u


----------



## Charliej

Systemic Kid

Mrs Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u

Charliej

Mrs charliej possibly but would be there just to watch, she doesn't like coffee.


----------



## oop north

Systemic Kid

Mrs Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u

Charliej

Mrs charliej possibly but would be there just to watch, she doesn't like coffee.

oop north

and with oop north depending on date quite likely one more, maybe two (sorry that's vague!)


----------



## Coffedrinker

Sounds like it's gonna happen!

Systemic Kid

Mrs Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u

Charliej

Mrs charliej possibly but would be there just to watch, she doesn't like coffee.

oop north

and with oop north depending on date quite likely one more, maybe two (sorry that's vague!)

Coffedrinker

Mrs Coffedrinker


----------



## Mrboots2u

yep cool , how do we want to do this organisation wise. I work in town in Lancaster, can make some speculative enquiries if you want . If someone else wants to organise happy also


----------



## Charliej

Mrboots2u said:


> yep cool , how do we want to do this organisation wise. I work in town in Lancaster, can make some speculative enquiries if you want . If someone else wants to organise happy also


I don't mind who takes point on this, it would be easier for those who live in Lancaster though, probably also worth inquiring about other things like this that they do.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Ok well I live in Lancaster and am in and out of there or Halls most days. Happy to put my hand up. I can ask how much notice they need, if they can work around us or only on specific days and what else might be on offer in the future.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Coffedrinker

Thanks for that Martin!


----------



## Mrboots2u

No worries , Ill pop in either tomorrow or Wednesday and ask for notice, days , cost and what and where etc and report back .


----------



## oop north

http://www.thecoffeehopper.com/page/84/academy.htm

Found the above page on their site, talking about this


----------



## The Systemic Kid

I'm sure if we have at least eight participants which we seem to have, we could have something custom made. I wouldn't mind having a demo of latte art included - anyone else up for this? Am happy to check out with Atkinson's - be helpful if others could let me know if there is anything they would definitely like included in the evening event.


----------



## Mrboots2u

I'm happy to go with the flow of what the evening could be , it will be cool to taste some coffee and meet some people off here. Latte art could be fun, I am truly awful at it currently.


----------



## Charliej

Latte art would be a nice thing to have in the session maybe also the chance to have a play with their San Marco and Faema machines and the Robur-E


----------



## oop north

As a nearly-complete novice, I'd like some guidance on getting started with espresso and something about roasting and bean varieties. Not really sure. Latte art would be fun but not entirely relevant to me just yet. Am happy to go with the flow though


----------



## The Systemic Kid

oop north said:


> As a nearly-complete novice, I'd like some guidance on getting started with espresso and something about roasting and bean varieties. Not really sure. Latte art would be fun but not entirely relevant to me just yet. Am happy to go with the flow though


Thanks for that oop north. I will take on the task of contacting Atkinson's to see what they can offer but it would be helpful if others interested in coming along could let me know what they would like including.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

oop north said:


> As a nearly-complete novice, I'd like some guidance on getting started with espresso and something about roasting and bean varieties. Not really sure. Latte art would be fun but not entirely relevant to me just yet. Am happy to go with the flow though


Happy to help out with getting started on espresso - where are you based?


----------



## Charliej

Just a thought should we open a thread about this say in the coffee lounge and see if there are any other takers and make it an "official" CoffeeForumsUK (North West Branch ) evening


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Charliej said:


> Just a thought should we open a thread about this say in the coffee lounge and see if there are any other takers and make it an "official" CoffeeForumsUK (North West Branch ) evening


Go for it - we can all wear clogs and chomp on pork pies.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Will they let me take my whippet ?


----------



## Coffedrinker

The Systemic Kid said:


> Thanks for that oop north. I will take on the task of contacting Atkinson's to see what they can offer but it would be helpful if others interested in coming along could let me know what they would like including.


I think "near novice" is pretty much me too, so getting started with espresso, and milk skills would be great, but very happy to go with the flow as others have said.


----------



## Coffedrinker

Charliej said:


> Just a thought should we open a thread about this say in the coffee lounge and see if there are any other takers and make it an "official" CoffeeForumsUK (North West Branch ) evening


Sounds grand as owt!


----------



## oop north

The Systemic Kid said:


> Happy to help out with getting started on espresso - where are you based?


Between Goosnargh and Longridge. Have buried in the loft somewhere a Gaggia classic a friend passed on to me years ago. My Mazzer SJ from coffeechap should be arriving in next couple of days, my old Isomac Granmacinino not grinding fine enough for espresso (passing that on to another friend tomorrow)

only tried making espresso in a Presso hand thingy a few days ago (zero success due to coarse grind even at Isomac's finest setting). My wife bought it me as a pressie years ago and I just got it out the other day before reading the health warnings elsewhere on here. Have got rid of it subsequently. Am thinking of maybe getting an espresso machine for my significant birthday (ahem) next year but concerned I may not be bothered with all the faff and revert to the aeropress. So I must dig the Gaggia out and have a go - but am complete beginner


----------



## The Systemic Kid

If you need any help Oop North, happy to help.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Will contact Atkinson's tomorrow and report back.


----------



## Charliej

I'll hold off on opening a thread in the lounge until then Patrick


----------



## Mrboots2u

Be nice for the northerners to band together !


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Spoke to Sue at Atkinson's. She is going to speak to the 'guys' about putting an evening together. This can include a cupping session, on hand advice for anyone wanting help with anything e.g. pour over methods - chemex, hario etc. There would also be demos on espresso making and even some guidance on latte art. Sue is going to get back to me after talking to the guys. Cost is £200.00 for a two hour session - so if we can make up the magic ten, it would be £20.00 per head. Atkinson's will also chip in some food - savoury bake plus a beer or glass of wine - stonking value. Saturdays are the mostly likely day - 6.30-8.30. Sue is going to email me more details which I will post. Could be a really great fun evening - to meet up, have some fun and do some serious coffee stuff.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Brilliant thanks for this Patrick , the "guys" at the hall are really friendly and always great to chat too, when I am in there. And they were enthusiastic about sorting something out for this


----------



## Coffedrinker

How very lovely sounding, and as you say, amazing value!


----------



## Mrboots2u

£20 a head for a couple of hours would be great value. Count me in 20th and 27th July at weddings if a Saturday but any other days


----------



## Coffedrinker

The Systemic Kid said:


> Spoke to Sue at Atkinson's. She is going to speak to the 'guys' about putting an evening together. This can include a cupping session, on hand advice for anyone wanting help with anything e.g. pour over methods - chemex, hario etc. There would also be demos on espresso making and even some guidance on latte art. Sue is going to get back to me after talking to the guys. Cost is £200.00 for a two hour session - so if we can make up the magic ten, it would be £20.00 per head. Atkinson's will also chip in some food - savoury bake plus a beer or glass of wine - stonking value. Saturdays are the mostly likely day - 6.30-8.30. Sue is going to email me more details which I will post. Could be a really great fun evening - to meet up, have some fun and do some serious coffee stuff.


Two more friends of ours have said they would like to join in the fun. So the list is now:

Systemic Kid

Mrs Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u

Charliej

Mrs charliej possibly but would be there just to watch, she doesn't like coffee.

oop north

and with oop north depending on date quite likely one more, maybe two (sorry that's vague!)

Coffedrinker

Mrs Coffedrinker

John & Jacky from Lancaster


----------



## oop north

Do you know what the max number of people is for this? The £200 cost strikes me as something that a particular group of friends might be interested in. Was it 15? That would be about £13 each which would be cracking vavalue oh, and Saturday would be good day for me and probably friends (one away on hooks this week so not heard from him, other def interested)


----------



## Coffedrinker

oop north said:


> Do you know what the max number of people is for this? The £200 cost strikes me as something that a particular group of friends might be interested in. Was it 15? That would be about £13 each which would be cracking vavalue oh, and Saturday would be good day for me and probably friends (one away on hooks this week so not heard from him, other def interested)


Not sure if they could accommodate more, but their website states "8-12"?


----------



## Mrboots2u

Think 15 might be a few too many talking to them today . Doesn't have to be a one off and there might be more forum members that want to attend other times etc.


----------



## oop north

Ah, just my dodgy memory! Sorry - and thanks for confirming


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Hi All. Update for the evening event at Atkinson's, Lancaster. They haven't got back to me as promised so I'll ring them again on Monday to chase it up.


----------



## Willsyouruncle

Hi mike

Please add me to the list. I would also be interested in attending an evening there ( Just down the road from Lancaster)

Cheers Will


----------



## Mrboots2u

Hi wills lancaster here ( well brookhouse to be exact ) , whereabout are you


----------



## Willsyouruncle

Hi Mr boots2u

Just 20 mins south in Inskip.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Cool , use atkinsons much?


----------



## oop north

Will, welcome from another between-Preston-and-Lancaster person!

Edited to add - between Goosnargh and Longridge


----------



## Willsyouruncle

Yes I've used atkinsons a few times just not recently. I liked their Santa Barbara. It would be good to take part in an evening there.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Coffedrinker said:


> Hi Charlie. Atkinsons do this academy training ("SNIFF, SLURP & SPIT - FURTHER ADVENTURES IN THE ART OF COFFEE TASTING") for a minimum of 8 which sounds fun. Would you be interested, if we could get enough folks together? Mark


Welcome to the forum Mark - there's a bunch of us locally which is really good news. We're trying to put together a evening event at Atkinson - need a minimum of 10 to make the cost, per head, of £20.00. Been in touch with Atkinson's and am waiting for them to get back to me. Will happily put your name on the list if you are interested in coming along. Atkinson's have had some staffing diffs with baristas leaving so they've been a bit preoccupied. Going to contact them again and will feedback to 'us up north' in due course.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Willsyouruncle said:


> Hi mike. Please add me to the list. I would also be interested in attending an evening there ( Just down the road from Lancaster) Cheers Will


Hi Willsyouruncle - have added your name to the Atkinson's evening event - will keep you posted.


----------



## Coffedrinker

Hi from Caton. Two here looking forward to an evening @ Atkinsons

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mrboots2u

hi caton! brookhouse here very local to me!


----------



## Coffedrinker

Yes, I noticed that; small world init!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffedrinker said:


> Yes, I noticed that; small world init!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


What equipment you running then? what type of coffee so you like to make ?


----------



## Coffedrinker

Still very much a total novice, but getting some nice cups of Atkinson high roast New Guinea through my Cherub, ground with recently acquired SJ! Kitchen space has taken a hit though, and and negotiation is ongoing...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mrboots2u

Coffedrinker said:


> Still very much a total novice, but getting some nice cups of Atkinson high roast New Guinea through my Cherub, ground with recently acquired SJ! Kitchen space has taken a hit though, and and negotiation is ongoing...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Novice here too mate , don't worry. If you ever wanna pop round for a coffee let me know .


----------



## Coffedrinker

Sounds good, will take you up on that!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mrboots2u

No worries , when I get my new set up in place , ill drop you a line .


----------

